# Pourable acrylics



## Pastalent (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm very new to acrylics and to this forum and I'm hoping I can get some advice from those of you with acrylic experience.

I am intrigued by abstract paintings and the various ways of achieving beautiful and imaginative results. I'm not there yet but I need some advice concerning acrylic pours. I have 'experimented' with acrylic 'skins' but most recently I have been trying to achieve pours that are more fluid and can be tilt manipulated across the whole of the canvas including the edges.

I sought some advice from my local art supply store and was told to add liquid acrylic to a pouring medium, mix well and then pour. As suggested, I tried it in a ratio of 1 cup of medium to 1 tbsp pigment and it was a moving experience but the paint took a long time to move and wasn't nearly as fluid as I had anticipated.


I then sought the counsel of another painter (oils) who suggested that I prime the canvas with 3 or 4 coats of the pouring medium; mix the medium and acrylic paint as previously; then proceed with my masterpiece. It wasn't much different than my first attempt.

So, what I am looking for is information on how best to thin the liquid acrylic paint to provide a more fluid (I don't think there is such a word a more 'fluider') poured application that I can move around the canvas and create my first legitimate piece of amateur art. If any of you have any tried and true suggestions I would be most grateful to receive them


----------



## Kaykay (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you using fluid acrylics? This tends to work better with fluids rather than the thick, highly pigmented stuff ... Although I use paint that's about halfway in between texture wise (liquitex), suitable for both impasto and pouring. I find that just adding a touch more of the pouring medium helps. Liquitex string gel is great for finer lines. It is supposed to be fairly thick though, honey like in fact (for the string gel). It helps make finer strings that way, although the thicker it is the slower you need I pour it, I find, otherwise you get gaps in your lines rather than just one fluid line. I don't prime but use the liquitex string gel right on top of my paintings. Make sure you stir the paint in slowly and allow it to sit (not for too long though it it'll dry), this way your string gel doesn't dry with bubbles.


----------



## Kaykay (Feb 26, 2014)

Just gave your post some more thought and wanted to add a few things. I should have clarified that I find adding more pouring medium helps with the thicker acrylic paint. I've used both the thick and the fluid acrylics with this, and I don't have an issue ever with fluids. Also, you said 1 cup medium to 1 tbsp paint. I do 90% pouring medium, 10% paint, which is a 1:9 ratio. 1tbsp to a cup is a 1:16 ratio, so almost double. Maybe try the 1:9 ratio and see if that works better for you. Have fun!


----------



## Sandra (Aug 20, 2016)

Try thinning it with airbrush medium for acrylic paint. It will thin it dramatically without sacrificing the paint's ability to adhere.


----------

